# kitchen sink warped at drain



## bonniejo (Dec 30, 2011)

Greetings!  This is my first time posting, so I hope I do it right.  My brother and I installed a (brand new) old fashioned sink from Koehler with a hudee ring (after installing laminate on a counter top) and all was well until we realized the drain wasn't fitting in the hole right.  We determined the flaw is in the sink, not the stainless steel drain piece.  So the drain sits not quite right. It's got enough plumbers putty in it that it's not leaking.  We suppose we should complain to Koehler and get a new Delafield sink, but it's such a pain to take it out and reinstall it.  Do you think there's a kind of drain, maybe a brass one, that will have a tiny bit of malleability in it to adjust to the warp.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 30, 2011)

As I recall, your not the first to experience this problem.  I don't recall if it was a Koehler but, if it were me, I'd insist on a replacement.  You might go through several units before you find one without this warp.


----------



## bonniejo (Dec 30, 2011)

I guess I'll never install a sink again without putting the drains in and checking it out. Sounds as though other folks have had trouble with self-rimming sinks not sitting straight. Still, it's such a modest warp that I wish there were a way to work with it.


----------

